# Benchmade Emerson Design ATS-34



## SUNDAYBAIN (Nov 25, 2012)

I was having a clear out and came across this knive can anyone suggest what its worth


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 28, 2012)

In absolute mint condition, you're looking at around $300. 

Based on the photos, your's has clearly seen a lot of use. You could ask around $150. 

Collectors love the Benchmade version since it was around for such a short time. Benchmade discontinued it so that Emerson could offer his own version from his, back then, new Production facility. Well, those first models off the line were absolute junk that nearly destroyed Emerson's reputation. The Benchmade version was much higher quality. 

Still . . . Keep in mind that collectors like their knives absolutely mint.


----------



## Hesh68 (Dec 29, 2012)

I too have a Benchmade Emerson........looks a bit different to your though??


----------



## RedLED (Jan 31, 2013)

I have a mint one of the BM Emerson's. Got it in 95? I think.


----------



## Monocrom (Jan 31, 2013)

Hold onto them, guys. The quality is considerably better than the ones coming out of Emerson's Production company. And I mean to this day.


----------



## RatDrall (Jan 31, 2013)

I wouldn't think the OP's knife is worth much, as 'used' as it looks to be.



> The quality is considerably better than the ones coming out of Emerson's Production company. And I mean to this day.



Emerson makes great knives. I've had a half dozen, two of them (Super CQC-7 and Commander) I beat the snot out of and they still shaved hair and the locks were rock solid.


----------



## Monocrom (Jan 31, 2013)

RatDrall said:


> I wouldn't think the OP's knife is worth much, as 'used' as it looks to be.



Those Benchmade CQC-7s weren't made for long. Emerson began his production company about a year or so after giving Benchmade permission to make a production version of his extremely popular custom CQC-7 design. Benchmade was forced to discontinue it after Emerson decided he wanted his new Production company making them. So the Benchmade version, even the non-mint ones, are somewhat rare today. Ironically, another reason why the Benchmade version increased in value is because those first Emerson Production CQC-7s were garbage! They really were. Edges chipping and breaking off. **** poor heat treat. Screws that were either a sloppy fit, or loosening with use. That's no secret. Many who held off and decided that a Production CQC-7 from Emerson simply had to be better than the one from Benchmade, were horribly disappointed. 





> Emerson makes great knives. I've had a half dozen, two of them (Super CQC-7 and Commander) I beat the snot out of and they still shaved hair and the locks were rock solid.



My experience with Emerson's Production knives is that they are far better in quality than they were when first introduced. But unfortunately still not up to par against competitors making knives in the same price range. That's based on my experience. My last Emerson was a Mini-Commander purchased awhile back. I bought it at a sporting goods store in Manhattan (Paragon Sporting Goods on 18th street). They had 8 Mini-Commanders. I know, because I had the sales associate grab all the ones they had in stock. The display model seemed loose. The one I was handed had an improperly set up liner-lock. Barely engaged at all in the open position. I asked the guy to hand me another one. Same issue. 

By now I was getting upset and tried something else . . . I told the guy to bring out every single one they had in stock. That's what he did. I went through two more Mini-Commanders before I found one that was both tight and had its liner-lock set up properly. A couple of months later while having used it for nothing at all, except opening and closing it, it developed an odd rattling sound. Carefully inspecting the knife, I found nothing loose at all. Still, if you give it a bit of a shake, you can clearly hear something rattling around inside. I love Emerson's designs, but the execution could use plenty of improvement. I've never owned an Emerson Production knife that I've been completely happy with. Looking back, it would have best to save up a bit and buy one, quality, Emerson custom knife. (Or at the very least, a Benchmade CQC-7.)


----------



## skyfire (Feb 1, 2013)

that rattling is usually from the stop-pin. my mini A-100 does the same thing.

im in total agreement with you monocrom. i love emerson designs, but the way its produced leaves more to be desired. i like the simple construction, but at the same time ill ask myself... is it really worth it? ive sold all my emersons except the mini A-100, but i badly want a roadhouse, i just cant stomach what ill be getting for my hard earned dollars.


----------



## Monocrom (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks for the tip regarding the stop-pin. Didn't want to take it apart to fix the problem. But looks like I'll have to.

It's just so frustrating finding a series of knives you like, that then comes up short compared to the competition.


----------



## msst (Feb 16, 2013)

I have a benchmade emerson 970sb. Do you know which site in which to sell this knife. Thanks


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Feb 16, 2013)

msst said:


> I have a benchmade emerson 970sb. Do you know which site in which to sell this knife. Thanks



This is the wrong forum to be discussing selling a flashlight. Please go to CPFMP, and post a thread in BST Production knives. You will have to register for that forum, as you did for this one.

Bill


----------



## msst (Feb 16, 2013)

Thanks Bill, I will try that forum. Also, thanks for info about this is the wrong site to discuss selling flashlights.

Steve


----------

